# 1&1 DSL Flatrate Angebot



## convo (10. April 2005)

hi leute,
 das angebot auf dieser seite gibt mir zu bedenken.
 ich muss 9,99 Euro monatlich zahlen,also liege auch im dsl deutschland flat.
 in einen der 22 Städten,die angeboten werden,lebe ich nicht und muss statt 6,99 halt 9,99 euro zahlen.

 Auch wäre ein DSl-Wechsler,der von T-online auf 1&1 wechselt.
 Wenn ich ein Wehchsler bin,darf ich den tarif auch 3 monate gratis nutzen,also 3x entfallen die 9,99 euro. 
 Da steht auch irgendwas von dsl-telefonie,wsa ich überhaupt nicht check.

 irgendiwe kommt mir dieses angebto schleierhaft vor..
 kann man da denen vertrauen
 sind da nicht irgendwelche fallen,dass ich z.b. noch 50 euro erstmalig oder so zahlen muss oder dass ioch von telekom oder so wechsle

 was meint ihr


----------



## ChrisDongov (12. April 2005)

Ich denke das hängt damit zusammen das die Regulierungsbehörde die T-Com dazu verdonnert hat Ihre Leitungen billig weiterzugeben. Daher ja auch die günstigen Angebote in den Ballungsräumen wo viele auf einer surfen reduzieren sich die Kosten für 1&1 pro Surfer. 

Aber wie es da mit der Performance ausschaut, ka. Habe aber noch nie negatives von 1&1 gehört...

Auch das 1&1 Portsperren errichtet wäre mir neu.Vielleicht ja exclusiv bei diesem Angebot..


----------



## cleanerXXL (20. April 2005)

also leute,
ich denke das mit den einzelnen providern is ansichtssache. ich zB finde arcor is der letzte rotz.

1und1 is ziemlich durchsichtig und gut.
in diesem Tarif ist auch kein haken

(@Checknix: die backboneanbindung von 1und1 is wesentlich besser bei arcor. es gar nur bei einem netzwechsel von 1und1 kurzzeitig geringere bandbreiten. die sind aber wieder behoben=> wesentlioch größeres netz)

du zahlst deine DSL-grundgebühr und dann den tarif für 9,99€. bei DSL 2k zahlst du auch keine einrichtungsgebühr (bei DSL1k einmalig 100€ is aber auch angegeben!)

das mit der Telefonie is so zu verstehen: du kannst mit dem modem von 1und1 auch telefonieren, weil da eine telefonalage integriert ist (damit kannst du auch normal über deinen telefonanschluss telefonieren)

da gibt es auch eine flat für 9,99 bei der man rund um die uhr für 0Cent telefonieren kann. die lohnt sich aber nur wenn du wirklich sehr sehr viel telefonierst, denn mitdem normalen DSL kannst du für 1Cent pro minute ins festnetz telenieren.

alles klar soweit wenn nich frag ruhig nochmal

cu  -=<ICE>=-


----------



## cleanerXXL (20. April 2005)

nochmal zu arcor. ich hab grad noch etwas serh interessantes gefunden. und sehr kundenfreundlich    ;-)   

http://www.tutorials.de/tutorials182201.html


----------



## convo (22. April 2005)

also von arcor hab ich mich mal distanziert,denn dann müsste ich von telekom weg und wer weiß,was arcor dann so hat.
 telekom und t-online sind sicherlich die teuersten anbietere ihrer branche und schweineteuer,aber von telekom so will ich nicht weg.

 also bei 1&1 kann man da diese telefonie machen,aber ich kapier nicht,wie das mit telekom dann geregelt wird...
 also ich vertrau dem ganzen net,bin eigentlich in solchen sachen sehr skeptisch..
 wenn ich dann diese besagte telefonie nimm,dann ist ja das billiger als telekom,nicht?
 da haben die auch nen test gemacht,auch mit arcor und telekom war doppelt so teuer als der 2. teuerste,dann ging es in 3-4 Euro schritten abwärst.
 war durchschnitt im monat oder so,beim telefonieren.

 also jetzt hat auch tiscali mit tiefpreisen angegriffen,aber die sperren ja ports..
 kommen sonst noch irgendwelche anbieter,die noch billiger das flatrate anbieten?
 scheint ja langsam ein trend zu werden,dass man statt sonst immer 29,90 Euro nun 9,90 euro für flatratei zahlt..
 warum das eigentlich
 spinnen die anbietere jetzt total alle


----------



## chmee (22. April 2005)

Ich bin bei 1und1 und sehr zufrieden. Das mit der Telefonie versteh ich auch nicht so ganz,
aber da 1und1 die T-Com-Backbone benutzt, werden sie entweder nen Deal mit Denen haben
oder sie lassen das über VoIP laufen.

Zu Arcor/Hansenet würde ich nicht gehen, weil man keine fremden Telefonier-Anbieter, sprich
0+ Nummern benutzen kann. Im Mai darf ich dann vom jetzigen Tarif auf den neuen 7€ -Tarif
wechseln, mal sehen....

Die Preissenkung liegt wohl an der vergrößerten Kapazität aller ISPs und Backbones. Dabei
sind auch die Daten-preise gefallen.
Und wenn wir jetzt noch ADSL2+ (16MBit/25MBit) erwarten dürfen, geht die Luzi ab...

mfg chmee


----------



## convo (21. Mai 2005)

hi leute,
 ich hab erfahren,dass 1&1 Portdrosselungen haben sollen.
 Tiscali hat ja schon fast Portsperrungen für Fileahring.

 T-Online und Freenet sollen absoult 100% KEINE Portdrosselungen haben. Von den beiden weiß ich es sicher.

 1&1 soll leider aber auch Portdrosselungen bei Fileahring etc. haben,kann da was dran sein


----------



## chmee (21. Mai 2005)

1&1 Portdrosseln/sperren - Kann ich nicht bestätigen..


----------



## cleanerXXL (23. Mai 2005)

das kann ich auch nicht bestätigen. alles nur gerüchte um die einzelnen provider schlecht zu machen und den eigenen anzuprangern


----------



## hogakieiinsellahnau (5. Juni 2005)

Das mit der Telefonie läuft ungefähr so ab, für 9,99€ kann man über das Internet ins deutsche Festnetz, gleichzeitig kann man bis zu vier Gespräche führen an vier unterschiedlichen Apparaten.

Den ISDN-Achluß kann man dann umstellen auf T-Net ist günstiger habe ich aber nicht gemacht bin bei ISDN geblieben. Man holt sich bei 1&1 zu der einen Telefonnummer noch 2,3 o. 4 richtet die in der Fritzbox ein, konfiguriert diese mit den Daten der TK-Anlage analog und schon kann man über das Internet ins deutsche Festnetz telefonieren, ich betone ins deutsche Festnetz, was mit Handy und Ausland ist, keine Ahnung, habe mich darüber noch nicht gekümmert und auch noch nicht davon irgendwo gelesen. Wer aber nicht viel vertelefoniert, braucht das ganze nicht.

Gruß Holger


----------



## teleshop24 (22. Juni 2005)

Nein 1&1 hat keine drosselung wen du weitere fragen hast kann ich dir auch helfen bin berater da und stehe gerne zuverfügung bei fragen gruss stefano


----------



## McVader83 (25. Juni 2005)

Also ich find die Webtelefonie von 1&1 Klasse. Fritz!Box konfiguriert (ca. 20min) Telefon angeschlossen, und seitdem Telefonier ich für 9,99 soviel ins deutsche Festnetz wie ich will. Die Sprachqualität ist super nur manchmal verbindet mich das scheiss teil mit der zum glück kostenlosen hotline von der teledoof... (hmmm, als ob das nicht absicht von der teledoof wäre *gg*)
Wenn ich auf Handy telefonier oder ins Ausland, schaltet die Fritz!Box automatisch um auf ISDN und ich zahl ganz normal die alten Preise.


----------

